# DI-2 Norwegian Shunter



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello!
This is my first post in this forum! I am a norwegian G-scaler.
Want to show You my largest project, a norwegian shunter called DI-2 Diesel 0-6-0. The scale is 1:10
It´s rather a heavy weighter model ca. 70 kgs!
Everything exept the engine is scratchbuildt.
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/G-skala/2008vinter001.jpghttp://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/2008vinter001.jpg
Here is my grandson Herman very interesting looking: http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/G-skala/2008vinter010.jpg
The engine is a resirculated Sweeping/ cleanermachine 24V DC: http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/G-skala/2008vinter002.jpg
frontwiev: http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/G-skala/2008vinter013.jpg
Roald !


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Roald, 
That's one big shunter!!!!!!!!!! It looks great. 
Dave


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting. Is that running on G 45mm track? That would make it about 18 inch gauge. 
There are a few guys working in 1/12 scale on 32mm track (15 inch gauge) over here - http://www.7-8ths.info/ 
I'm sure they would love to see this. 

-Brian


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

154lbs? I wonder what its tractive effort is! 

-Kurt


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hyggelig oppgaven og velkommen.

Jonathan Trygve Linde


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Brian! 
The scale on the tracks are the same as the same as the train, 1/10. That would make the tracks 145mm wide. The tracks are also custom made, so they are not a standard model scale. The full size of the train would be about 10 metres, so this model is about 1 metre long.
I need to sit down with a cup of coffe and look at the link you gave me, it looks very interesting  thank you!

- Roald


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Roald, 
Is that all steel construction?


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Fowler! "What did I say; americans just love big machines









I´m proud of introducing you at myLargescale! When You are finished the coffe maybe we two "wikings"have to make a precentation at the "New Members"? You find it by scrolling down at THE MAINPAGE. With your 1:10 and my 1:50, together we´ll fit this forum?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Hei Jonathan!
Fint å bli onsket velkommen på Norsk







!!
You have roots in Norway, Where from?

Oddvar
Fowlers friend-;faster at the PC, hé s faster with the tools!


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi!
Yes its all steel. 2mm black steel and stainless steel at the bottom frame.
Now he is looking for some engine lockers for the rear hub. The ventilation ribs are 1 1/4" long ,it looks like this: Make a cut in the plate and press out the upper part about 1" full size.
More pics will come.


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

rkapuaala: Yes, the shunter is built in 1,5-2mm black and stainless steel. The wheels are fabricated in 20mm steel. Some details like horn will be manufactured in brass. 

- Roald


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

Di2 locomotives is developed by Thune factories in Norway,and the MAK factories in Kiel in Germany, in the period 1954-1970-54 unit. 
Weigt 50 tons. Used as a switch locomotive,and local trafic 

roald.


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

The Di2 is now painted and placed on it's railroad in the garden. It has still a lot of detail work to be done on it like: Windows, bufferts, interior in the cabin, connector for trailor and so on.. Besides of the di2 you can see my other project, a G-scale model which is built in brass. It uses 45mm railroad, and is in 1:20 scale. This industrial-shunter was used in the 1950's on the previously american owned mangan factory in Sauda(Efp.co.ltd). 

- Roald


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hi Fowler! Beatuful pictures you posted








The G-scale Fowler looks like a N-scale compared to the DI-2 !! 
Fantastic!

Oddvar
*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings Roald. Your Shunter certainly is Large Scale.







Excellent work. Thanks for sharing your project. 

And I would belatedly send another "Welcome to MLS".


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Stan ! 

You have a great G-scale modelplant, with many nice locomotives! 
Interesting to see the forum page. 

Roald.


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you,kamerat oddvar!


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Fowler!
Thanks for sharing this beautiful picture!!
The Porter 0-4-0 Saddletanker was a nice little loco EFP&Co.Ltd har two of them beside the two Alco 0-4-0 Saddletankers.







]

Cant see which number this saddletanker is. Photo is taken in the Packing Building I suppose? 
See You!
Oddvar


----------



## Fowler (Nov 21, 2008)

Herman's wheel-loader in G-scale: 
This is the biggest wheelloader that was used on the efp factory. It replaced the old locomotives. I made this model 30 years ago for my oldets son, Egil, which is now 35 years old. The kid you see in the picture is Egil's son Herman, who now has taken the wheel-loader back in use 

-Roald


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... Reminds me of my Tonka loader on my 7/8s layout - 











-Brian


----------

